
Show HN: Klingar – Android music player for Plex - simonnorberg
https://github.com/simonnorberg/klingar
======
NTripleOne
But does it cache?

The official plex app was a horrible experience for music (without paying for
a subscription to download it to my device) as it didn't cache, if I changed
track and then back again, it would download the whole track over again.

My experience may be somewhat outdated though as this was... well over a year
ago at this point, but it left a bad taste in my mouth and have just been
using google play music's _free_ cloud music storage instead.

